# Ethanol or non ethanol



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I have a 2014 mercury 4 stroke 60hp. I have always heard bad thing about the ethanol Gas. Have read a few things saying to run it but also a few that said it didn't hurt. What's your opinion? 
Do you buy the non-ethanol Gas or do you use the stabil additive? Any idea where in columbus sells the non-ethanol Gas?


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

I could be wrong, so wait till others chime in. I've always heard that gas with ethanol in it will eat up the plastic parts in your carburetor and fuel line components. To some degree you can get around this by disconnecting the fuel line from the motor and running it until it stalls out after every outing. I do this every time, but I still won't buy gas with ethanol in it if possible.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Your motor is not very old so all plastic and rubber parts should be ethanol compliant. Those of Us running older motors are having problems with ethanol. I would contact the manufacture and verify that it is compliant and for what grade. (E10 or E15) This is the percent of alcohol in the gas. I would give my eye teeth to have Your motor.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've run ethanol gas in my outboard ever since they began making it. I've never had any problems. I just replaced my last OB last August that I had for over 23 years and I just ran regular gas in it but I have always ran stabil in my outboards. Of course I use stabil in any motor that is prone to sit long periods of time lawn mower, weed eater ect. No problems on those either. Everyone runs gas with ethanol in their trucks & autos every day with out any problems.

In the past older outboards manufactured before ethanol gas was around were susceptible to problem with ethanol. Newer OB's are made to handle it.

This discussion comes up a lot. Opinions are varied and you get proponents advising you either way. I never understand why anyone would go to the internet and trust the answers you get here versus going to the manufacture or your manual and looking to them for your answer. Since they made the motor and it's components I would definitely trust their answers before anything I read on here.
I don't know how old your boat is but I would definitely make sure the fuel lines are rated to handle ethanol gas.

BTW I have a 2017 Mercury 4 stroke and I use regular gas (w/ethanol) just like my manual says I can.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> I've run ethanol gas in my outboard ever since they began making it. I've never had any problems. I just replaced my last OB last August that I had for over 23 years and I just ran regular gas in it but I have always ran stabil in my outboards. Of course I use stabil in any motor that is prone to sit long periods of time lawn mower, weed eater ect. No problems on those either. Everyone runs gas with ethanol in their trucks & autos every day with out any problems.
> 
> In the past older outboards manufactured before ethanol gas was around were susceptible to problem with ethanol. Newer OB's are made to handle it.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I read if they increase the amount in gas over ten percent then there will be trouble .


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 229007
> View attachment 229008



To clarify this post - In Ohio it is not required to label a gas dispenser that dispenses gasoline with 10% or less ethanol. Above 10% ethanol is required to conspicuously display the percentage.
That being said many retailers do label gas dispensers that dispense gas with 10% or less ethanol.

Crappiedude nailed it. See what the manufacturer recommends. If your engine is compatible with E10 it is not a terrible choice. The ethanol is a great cleaner of all the parts that is contacts. Eliminates gumming and varnishing of components.
Retailers are getting 50 cents to a dollar more per gallon for ethanol free gas or as it is referred to now as "recreational gas". That is a hefty up charge when E10 is selling for $2/gallon. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Whaler said:


> I read if they increase the amount in gas over ten percent then there will be trouble .


That is because today's engines are made to be compatible with E10 (10% ethanol) 
E15 is being sold now. It is from a different hose in the gas station and is clearly labeled.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

It will run on ethanol. It burns fine with no difference. A charter boat that runs every day can use ethanol and have no issue. The problems with ethanol start when the gas is stored. There are tons of additives that claim all kinds of miracles. Bottom line is you can't store ethanol gas. I don't burn enough in a season to pay for any damages that Ethanol can cause. Small engines like lawnmowers and chainsaws are being destroyed by ethanol. This comes from a stihl dealer that I have used for 20 years. Outboards are expensive to repair. Small block and big block v-8's are easier to deal with. Every fall I run the boat as low as possible on fuel and stabilize what's left. I fog the outboards and change all the fluids. In the spring I dilute the remaining fuel with fresh. I always buy ethanol free fuel. I have fuel injected 2008 Yamaha 150 and a carburetor t8 kicker. This is my system... no one has to follow it. Everyone is free to do what ever they want. This has worked for me and I will continue to do it.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

For as much as my 60hp 4 stroke burns I wouldn't mind the .50c more a gallon. I ran all week in TN last year and only used like 5 gallons while fishing. Does anyone know where in columbus that sell the non-ethanol fuel?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Testing for alcohol is easy as it will mix with water where gasoline will not. I went to school for this and i will post how to test as soon as i can put something together.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The best fuel I've found in Columbus is Speedway and Marathon


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A motor built in 2014 is most certainly designed to operate on ethanol mix.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres no one on this site or others that knows more about your engine than the builder so do what your book says is good for your motor. your motor was tuned to run by there spec,s.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> theres no one on this site or others that knows more about your engine than the builder so do what your book says is good for your motor. your motor was tuned to run by there spec,s.


** Thing is, some of us have older motors before the advent of ethanol**


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will pull some fuel from a known ethanol offender and do the actual test and post it with the pictures and results. It's easy to do, and not expensive to do.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Just something I've heard from a few different people is that it's better to buy ethanol fuel and treat it than it is to buy ethanol free fuel. But the only thing Ive found in my area is REC90. And it's only 90 octane but ethonal free. I always ran 93 so lately I've been getting 93 and treating it. Haven't had any problems but all my outboards are 10+ years old


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> ** Thing is, some of us have older motors before the advent of ethanol**


The question most answered from the OP was about a 2014 Merc 4 stroke.
I had 2 older motors 1) 78 Mariner & 2) 94 Merc. Both were new when I got them and I ran both with just regular gas from where ever I happened to be when I needed gas. I am real particular about using Stabil but I never worry about ethanol. All my friends just get gas where ever. We just never have much problem with our outboards because of fuel.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I use whatever is at the local gas station (Marathon). I do not go out of my way to track down recreational gas. Not to say I wouldn't purchase it if it was conveniently available. I do, however, add the recommended amount of Sta-Bil at each fillup.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

pure-gas.org web site with stations that carry pure gas


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Eyeseekerr said:


> Just something I've heard from a few different people is that it's better to buy ethanol fuel and treat it than it is to buy ethanol free fuel. But the only thing Ive found in my area is REC90. And it's only 90 octane but ethonal free. I always ran 93 so lately I've been getting 93 and treating it. Haven't had any problems but all my outboards are 10+ years old


That is all there is for non ethanol gas is REC 90 there is no 93 octane gas it is 91 octane with 10% ethanol makes it 93 I hauled gas for 15 yrs and know how its mixed .They only make 2 grades 91 and 83.5 octanes unless you go into the racing fuels for higher grades . Ethanol burns alot hotter than gas so 10% makes up for the 93 and 87


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> I am real particular about using Stabil but I never worry about ethanol. All my friends just get gas where ever. We just never have much problem with our outboards because of fuel.


Same here, I use stabil in all my fuel cans for small motors all year long, add a few oz's every tank of outboard fuel. Ran a 1963 Merc 9.9 untill 2 years ago until I started running a 1974 20 hp Merc, until last summer a New Merc 40 4stroke. Never ever had a motor problem but replaced 1 fuel line from a tank. I buy fuel where ever I find it and I run them a lot.
Hope I didn't just nix myself..


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Country Fair gas stations carry 91 octane straight gas no ethanol . The one in Cortland on 46 and now at I-80 and 46 both carry it .


----------



## 73SC4Duck&Eyes (Jan 13, 2017)

I have a 1997 Johnson 90hp VRO...I simply add Marine Sta-bil at each fill up. It mitigates the Ethanol percentage, cheap insurance.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

hatteras1 said:


> I will pull some fuel from a known ethanol offender and do the actual test and post it with the pictures and results. It's easy to do, and not expensive to do.


I've been sick and not doing much, but i haven't forgot. try this week


----------



## TheDawgCatcher (Jul 22, 2016)

I was told by my mechanic to run REC90 when I can. He said especially during storage the ethanol draws moisture.
I run REC gas in all my mowers and saws...


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

My mechanics all suggest the same. If you run it every day and you are constantly adding new fresh gas then ethanol will be fine. In older 2 strokes it is more damaging because the components really were not designed to burn it. 2008ish is the cut off. Storage is a different story. Years ago we filled everything to the top, stabilized it, fogged the motors. The theory way that the lack of air space in the tank prevented condensation and airflow. Now I run it down as low as I can, syphon out the rest and pour a little stabilizer in the bottom. I still fog out the big motor, but I run the 8hp kicker out of gas. I pull the plugs and spray fogging oil in the cylinders and turn it over to spread it around. In the spring I buy fresh non ethanol and dilute anything that is left. Is all of this necessary? Thats up to you. I always burn ethanol free. The extra cost of the fuel is minimal compared to fuel system repairs on a fuel injected yamaha. I also run the "ring free" additive in the fuel. A quick search on the google will answer whether or not ethanol harms the motors. I have way too much money tied up in my rig to save $50 on cheaper fuel. I laugh that guys wear $200 sun glasses, $400 rods, $50 shirts, $300 yeti coolers, and then won't buy "more expensive" gas.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

I agree 110 percent Cpt J. I am from Pa. and E free gas is over $3. a gal,, I run it in everything from chainsaws, weed trimmers, to my rototiller. I have yet to have a problem with any of them. Ethanol binds with water which is heavier than gas and it thereby sinks to the bottom of you tank and your pick up draws from the bottom of you gas tank,, thus first thing thru the line. Water! You may not have had a problem YET. but being on that big water I try to eliminate as many possibilities of something going wrong as I can. As Capt J. said the final decision rests on you..


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

My 150 four stroke merc runs like crap if it's ethanol gas. so I treat it with the Mercury ethanol gas treatment then hit it with stabil.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Just that little extra can make all the difference,,, pennies on the dollar well spent..Good luck fishing HD


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd run ethanol free fuel all the time if it was available everywhere I went. Throughout each fishing season I'll travel to other states (OH, IN, MI, KY, & TN) where I don't always have immediate access to ethanol free gas. I fill up w/ 89 octane per the service manual's recommendation (I prefer Shell) & use Ethanol Blend Stabil. My 225 EFI is equipped with a small spin on water separator/fuel filter under the hood, & I have added another larger one between the built in tank & the motor. My filters get checked for the presence of water w/ litmus paste every 6 months or so, & changed annually. I've not had any problems to date, but a very high percentage of the boats that come through my shop usually require some fuel system maintenance due to ethanol blended fuels. Mike


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Good Ethanol article....
http://www.sanduskyregister.com/story/201703040005


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Good post Mike, my experience comes from a close friend that was a very repected marine mechanic his entire life plus worked in a refinery lab. His recommendation,, without doubt is to run ethanol free fuel. He actually does his own separation process to remove the ethanol from fuel. At first I was skeptical,, but after showing me carbs that were full of tiny black particles in the jets, plugging some or all the holes thus causing a lean condition,, the black particles were the ethanol eating away at the inside of the gas lines.. I have an older outboard and I replaced all my fuel lines in it just to make sure,,, will I ever have a problem? Only the future will tell me,, but I haven't had any problems since doing that and that is over 5 yrs ago.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

capt j-rod said:


> Good Ethanol article....
> http://www.sanduskyregister.com/story/201703040005


There are a couple bits of bs in that article. Just like just about any other article written or report these days.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

BlueMax said:


> There are a couple bits of bs in that article. Just like just about any other article written or report these days.


I never said it was gospel Max... rather than replying like that, please cite what info is flawed, support the info that is good, and share your perspective. Replies like that are what keeps guys from sharing info. Forums like this are one of the few resources we have to source personal first hand knowledge. If not for the internet, we would be back to chilton's manuals, and the yellow pages in the phone book. Not here to attack or offend.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry this took so long........ Ethanol test. 










I tested my truck and my boat. The truck fuel came from S****way. The boat fuel came from a marina at Jackson Lake Georgia, it's 4 years old. 
The test is measured so it's accurate. 90% water and 10% fuel, shaken then waited 30 seconds. Gas and water do not mix, but ethanol and water do. the boat fuel looks approximately 5% more after it was shaken. That would make it 5% ethanol, (approximately)
I used a thimble to measure. 9 thimbles water and 1 thimble of gas.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I am not sure what your test was conducted for?? Can you explain??


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

When my oil pump seized on my Johnson outboard, it tested at 17% alcohol.
I used to have to do this when i did driveability for Ford Dealership. just information


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I just can't believe how much trouble some of you are having with fuel....My boat is 32 years old, has never seen a drop of fuel stabilizer and I've never had a bit of trouble with the fuel system, I usuaully gas up with Marathon 89 octane at our local gas station. I did change the fuel pump filter about 10 years ago and it was perfectly clean. Everything on this engine is original except that I do change plugs every 10 years or so and replaced the points,condenser and cap once. I do change the engine and outdrive oil every year. The last compression test all four cylinders were at 150 psi. It is stored in the garage though, that may make a difference! BTW, I fish at least twice a week during fishing season and never had to be towed in.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Got to agree with Bajuski. 
I recently sold a 1981 with a merc 470 I/O in it. What a tank of an engine. Anyway i ran that boat for about nine years. Used BP and Speedway fuel 90% of the time. 87 octane withe ethanol. Trailered and fished an average of once a week from April - November. Never used any additives. Filled nearly full at end of season and taped the vent for winter. Never a fuel problem.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've only ever had 1 problem, and it was the oil pump. My boat is over 20 years old. It was one of the early oil injection systems and the o rings weren't the resistant type. No big deal as it was under warranty.
I posted this for people so they could test themselves if they want. (Information


----------

